# Installing a PID & SSR to the Classic



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Looking to fit a PID to a spare Classic over the Christmas break, from what i've seen it looks fairly straightforward.

eBay hosts a variety of PID's & SSR's, is it safe to assume they all do the same job essentially?

If so, can someone give me a step-by step of which wires go where and which wires will be redundant, also, a checklist of what i'll need?

Many thanks!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

This should help you out mate


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I fitted a Sestos PID to my old classic and was really pleased with the results. I'd be a little careful of what you're buying on ebay. This is the one I bought. If you don't buy that one you'll also need a K-type thermocouple and SSR.

On top of what is in the box you'll need (if you want to do a tidy job):

- Some high gauge wire (I think 11-13A or so) for the connection from SSR to the boiler element.

- Lower gauge wire for powering the PID, and wiring the PID to the SSR (you can use the higher gauge wire for this if you want too).

- Spade connectors (halfords sell a variety) and piggyback connectors if you want to take the power for the PID from the Classic's power.

- Pliers for crimping the connectors

- A small (3mm ish diameter, 20-30mm length) nut and bolt to attach the SSR to the Classic.

- Cable tidy/spiral wrap

- I used velcro to attach the PID to the side of the Classic which isn't perfect but would last a week or so normally without needing to be re-seated.

Also a couple of considerations:

- The cheaper PIDs don't control steaming, however by showing you the temp of the boiler you can use them to know when to switch on the steam so that you get the most power (keeping the element on).

- The thermocouple that came with my kit didn't fit in the hole that the boiler thermostat went into. I ended up tapping the hole out to make it fit because I wanted it to be a permanent fitting, but you could buy another thermocouple from ebay/maplin which would fit in the hole or just stick to the outside of the boiler with heat resistant adhesive.

Have a look at this for some good instructions - although the type of classic might not be the same as yours so be careful with the location of the power source etc: http://up.picr.de/3043530.pdf

Also have a look at this thread where we discussed this in the past: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?5559-Gaggia-Classic-PID

Finally - make sure it's unplugged before even taking the lid off!!


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Thank you both for the advice.

It's kind of ironic as fatboyslim's old Cllasic used to belong to me! I've got my eyes on the Sestos item, I hate buying from China on eBay so definitely will purchase the Sestos item.


----------

